# Filter



## Ralle83 (15. Apr. 2022)

Hallo ich habe einen sunsun CBF-350 Filter. Erste und zweite kammer mit bürsten dritte kammer Schwämme belüftet 4 kammer helix belüftet. 

Da ist mein Problem ich kann meine Pumpe nicht ganz auslasten maix 50 60 % da sonst die erste kammer Überlauft... 

Da hab ich mir gedacht das ich eine 300 liter Regen Tonne mit Bürsten und Schwämme volle mache und es vieleicht besser klappt was leider auch nicht der fall ist, ich kann sie nur auf 60 % laufen lassen die Pumpe da sonst der die kammer nach der Tonne Überlauft..

Habt ihr da einen Tipp wie ich das hin bekomme???


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2022)

Moin Ralle,
wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab gehst du von der Pumpe  in die Regentonne und von dort in den CBF???
Dann geh doch mit einer zweiten Leitung von der Regentonne direkt zurück zum Teich oder in einen zweite Filterkette mit einem weiteren CBF. Dazu das ganze auch noch mit einem Überlastungsüberlauf ausgestattet und du solltest weitestgehend Safe sein.


----------



## koiteich1 (15. Apr. 2022)

Möglichkeit 1
Pumpe zu stark
Möglichkeit 2
Durchlässe zu klein
Möglichkeit 3
Zuviele schwämme bzw Helix das den Durchfluss bremst


----------



## PeBo (15. Apr. 2022)

Beschreibe doch mal deine Filterkette. Läuft die Tonne und der CBF350 im Parallelbetrieb oder sind diese in Reihe geschaltet.
Was meinst du mit Überlaufen beim CBF350?
Läuft da Wasser über die Schwämme und den Steg in die nächste Kammer oder wirklich raus aus dem Filter?
Ich habe auch einen CBF350C. Meiner ist so aufgebaut, dass da bestimmt 5cm Luft auf der gesamten Filterbreite über den Stegen sind. Ein Überlaufen (Auslaufen) des Filters ist bei mir noch nie passiert. Selbst wenn sich die Schwämme oder die Japanmatten (unter den Schwämmen) komplett zugesetzt haben, läuft das Wasser dann halt oben drüber, aber immer noch innerhalb des Filters.
Ein Auslaufen des Filters kann ich mir nur vorstellen, wenn der Filterauslauf irgendwie reduziert ist, oder was ich eher vermute, der Filter nicht *absolut in Waage* steht. Das ist nämlich die Grundvoraussetzung dafür, dass der Filter funktioniert. Deshalb habe ich extra für den CBF350C ein Betonfundament gegossen und den Filter darauf positioniert.
Bei mir wird der Filter jetzt trotzdem inzwischen nur in einem Teilstrang der kompletten Filteranlage betrieben, um noch mehr Umwälzung zu fahren. 

Bei Wassermengen über 6000 l/h ist ein vernünftiger und wartungsarmer Betrieb meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Apr. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Moin Ralle,
> wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab gehst du von der Pumpe  in die Regentonne und von dort in den CBF???
> Dann geh doch mit einer zweiten Leitung von der Regentonne direkt zurück zum Teich oder in einen zweite Filterkette mit einem weiteren CBF. Dazu das ganze auch noch mit einem Überlastungsüberlauf ausgestattet und du solltest weitestgehend Safe sein.


Moin ja das hast du richtig verstanden.
Aber wenn ich mit einer zweiten Leitung direkt von der Tonne in denn Teich wieder gehe dann ist das wasser doch nicht richtig gefiltert... Ich hab doch schon 4 weiter da hinter... Wie meinst du das mit dem Überlauf???

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 15. Apr. 2022



troll20 schrieb:


> Moin Ralle,
> wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab gehst du von der Pumpe  in die Regentonne und von dort in den CBF???
> Dann geh doch mit einer zweiten Leitung von der Regentonne direkt zurück zum Teich oder in einen zweite Filterkette mit einem weiteren CBF. Dazu das ganze auch noch mit einem Überlastungsüberlauf ausgestattet und du solltest weitestgehend Safe sein.


Moin ja das hast du richtig verstanden.
Aber wenn ich mit einer zweiten Leitung direkt von der Tonne in denn Teich wieder gehe dann ist das wasser doch nicht richtig gefiltert... Ich hab doch schon 4 weiter da hinter... Wie meinst du das mit dem Überlauf???

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 15. Apr. 2022



koiteich1 schrieb:


> Möglichkeit 1
> Pumpe zu stark
> Möglichkeit 2
> Durchlässe zu klein
> ...


Pumpe ist eine 10.000 aquaforte einstellbare... Teich grösse ca 10.000....

70 mm durchläufe von Tonne bis zum Auslass.. Schwämme sind 4 Stück so wie es original auch ist.
Bürsten pro behälter ca 20..

Helix ca 30 - 40 Liter

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 15. Apr. 2022

Da läuft dann das was aus dem Filter raus... Aber nur die erste kammer... Und bei der letzten kammer ist grade so viel Wasser drin das so grade eben die Schwämme unter Wasser sind..

Und ja bis auf die Tonne ist alles in wage. 
Die Tonne läuft in den ersten bf rein dann in den zweiten dann in den dritten dann in den vierten... Dann mit einem 70mm roh in den Teich.. Die Pumpe ist mit einem 50mm schlauch


----------



## PeBo (15. Apr. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Da läuft dann das was aus dem Filter raus... Aber nur die erste kammer... Und bei der letzten kammer ist grade so viel Wasser drin das so grade eben die Schwämme unter Wasser sind.



Okay, dann hol dir mal eine Wasserwaage und miss nach. So wie du es beschreibst steht die erste Kammer dann doch tiefer, sonst würde das Wasser ja in die letzte Kammer laufen.


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Apr. 2022)

Das war auch so wo der Filter noch auf der Terrasse stand. Ich hab denn extra noch höher gelegt...


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2022)

Wenn du 4 Filterkammern vom CBF hast, dann stell immer 2 in Reihe nebeneinander. Damit reduziert sich der Gegendruck bei gleichzeitig gleichbleibender Filtergröße.


Ralle83 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit dem Überlauf???


In die Regentonne kommt ein weiterer Ablauf welcher knapp unter Maximalen Wasserstand endet. So kann, wenn die Leitung(en) zu den CBF mal nicht mehr den vollen Durchfluss gewährleisten, das zuviel an Wasser direkt zurück zum Teich.


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Apr. 2022)

Das Loch an der Regentonne kann ich mir sparen, bevor die Regentonne Überlauf ist der erste CBF schon längst am überlaufen... Wie soll ich die denn zwei nebeneinander stellen kann ich nicht..

Einmal hab ich dafür keinen Anschlüsse zum verbinden und das zweite müsste ich dann neue Löcher bohren und das wird nicht gut gehn da wird immer einloch nicht richtig passen...

Hab ja schon dran gedacht ein zweiten stützen in die erste zur zweiten kammer zu machen aber nachher passen die Löcher nicht und Dann steh ich da


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Apr. 2022)

Ich glaub ich werde mir noch 2 Tonnen kaufen und einfach die 3 Tonnen als Filter nehmen. Noch habe ich einen 10m3 würden die 3 Tonnen auch für 20m3 aus reichen??? 

Und was sollte ich da in der erste und zweite Tonne rein machen??? 

Ich hab mir vor gestellt in die erste 20 bürsten von 60 cm Länge und oben drauf eine Filter matte. 
Und in die letzte 100 Liter helix 
aber in die zweite Tonne weiss ich nicht was ich da rein machen soll... 

Oder habt ihr da einen anderen Vorschlag was ich in die Tonnen rein machen könnte.. 

Weil bevor ich da noch mehr Arbeit in dem Jetztigen Filter rein packe und es dann immer noch nicht funktioniert kann  ich besser einen selbst bauen...


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2022)

Also man hat sich eingependelt auf 10% Biologie, das bedeutet bei dir 3 x 300l Regen Tonnen oder 2 x 500l Regen Tonnen. 
Bei Einlauf Pumpe a 10000 l, a 50 ger Schlauch sollte der Ablauf zum nächsten Filter oder zum Teich 90 oder gar 100 bzw 110 Im Durchmesser betragen. 
Ansonsten gibt es Schwierigkeiten mit der Stauhoehe unter den einzelnen Tonnen. 
Die Tonnen bis auf 20 cm über Erdreich einbuddeln. 
Gepumtes System? 
 Wenn ja Schlauch durch den Deckel legen. 
Schmeiß den CB 350 raus. 

Erste Tonne Genisis Filter Bürsten und zweite Tonne ebenfalls. 
In einer 300 l Regentonne passen 4 x 7 Bürsten rein, bei einer 500 l Tonne weiß ich es nicht. 
Dritte Tonne können auch Bürsten genommen werden aber wenn du Hel - x nehmen möchtest, sollte der Einlauf erst über 2 x 45 °Bogen fast nach unten gezogen werden um dann von unten mittig wieder nach oben und ca 15 bis 20 cm unter dem Wasserstand in der Tonne zu enden. 
Wenn das __ Hel-x aus der Mitte heraus angestrahlt wird bedeutet das zum einen volle Umwälzung und gleichzeitig Verweilzeit. 
Der Ablauf kann horizontal erfolgen entweder durch ein Gitter Rohr oder ein mit Kegel Bohrer gebohrtes Rohr mit Endkappe. 
Gebohrt wird je nach Hel-x Größe zB bei 17 ner 17 oder bei 14 ner 14.


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Apr. 2022)

OK also meisnt du beide Tonnen mit 28 bürsten voll machen das reicht Dann?? Und die halten den schmutz dann fern von der letzten Tonne?? Ich hab grade mal gelesenen das die da noch matten rein machen damit über haubt kein schmutz druch kommt... Aber gut wenn die bürsten allein schon halten ist es gut und billiger ... 

Und bei der letzten Tonne das reicht Dann schon für die Bewegung allein durch das druchlauf Wasser.. Mir hat man gesagt die müssen sich sehr stark bewegen. 

Wieso die Tonnen ein buddeln? Im Netz steht stufen formig. 

Ich hatte die jetzt etwas höher gestellt als der Teich und dann in Reihe!! 

Und wieso die Tonnen mit 110 verbinden? 

Reicht den ein Loch pro Tonne? 

Also 1 einlass 1 Verbindung 1 Auslass? 

Die die fertig verkaufen da ist alles nur auf 50 wen über haubt gebaut...


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2022)

Wenn die Tonnen tiefer sitzen muß und die Pumpe nicht gegen die Erdanziehung kämpfen, siehe Pumpen Kurve. 


Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ich hab grade mal gelesenen das die da noch matten rein machen damit über haubt kein schmutz druch kommt...


In den letzten Jahren hat sich sehr viel


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Apr. 2022)

Ah OK heißt also Pumpe läuft besser und spart dann noch etwas Strom da sie dann nicht so arbeiten muss... So in etwa... 

Also den einlass schlau druch den Deckel so das dass was dann von oben auf die bürsten geht oder soll der Schlauch auf dem Boden liegen so das dass Wasser von unten nach oben läuft??? 

Und wo mach ich die Verbindungen hin in welcher Höhe?? 

Und die bürsten soll die einfach so in die Tonne oder soll ich die mit stöcker fest machen??


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Und bei der letzten Tonne das reicht Dann schon für die Bewegung allein durch das druchlauf Wasser..


Ja, das reicht. 



Ralle83 schrieb:


> Und wieso die Tonnen mit 110 verbinden?


Du gehst mit Druck rein und in den Filter soll es entspannt sein, bzw wieder weiter in den nächsten laufen. 


Ralle83 schrieb:


> Und bei der letzten Tonne das reicht Dann schon für die Bewegung allein durch das druchlauf Wasser


Genau, das Wasser stroemt aus der Mitte nach allen Seiten und wirbelt das __ Hel-x kräftig durch. 
Bewegt oder Statisch? 
Bei Statisch ca 180 l
Bei bewegten Hel-x ca 120 l. 


Ralle83 schrieb:


> Und wieso die Tonnen mit 110 verbinden?


Du gehst mit Druck rein von der Pumpe her, gehst aber Drucklos raus, da muß der Querschnitt größer sein, sonst funktioniert es nicht und die Tonnen könnten überlaufen.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 15. Apr. 2022

  So in etwa.
Ich mache morgen weiter das wird mir doch zu spät, schlaf nochmal drüber, evtl fällt dir noch etwas ein. 
Servus


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Apr. 2022)

Aber das sind auch keine 110 rohre die du hast sind doch auch 70 oder also 120 liter brauch ich für die Tonne... Weil ich habe bei den gelesen wo ich mein erstes Helix bestellt habe das 100 liter für 20.00 Liter sein Soll aber gut wenn ich denn grösser mache passt das ja... 
 Was wäre wenn ich zwei mal 70er rohre zum verbinden nehme? Und zwei mal raus in einem Rohr zum Teich


----------



## samorai (16. Apr. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn ich zwei mal 70er rohre zum verbinden nehme?


Geht auch.


----------



## Ralle83 (16. Apr. 2022)

Hab jetzt schon 90 er rohre gekauft. 
Wie sieht das eigentlich aus mit dem roh das zum Teich führt muss ich da auch ein 90 er nehmen oder kann ich da das 70 er lassen und den auslass 90 und dann auf 70 er reduzieren??? 

Und in welche Höhe sollen die Verbindungstücke und der aus lass sein?

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 16. Apr. 2022

Ich hab jetzt die Tonne ca 60 cm ein gepuddelt. 

Also müsste ich die Tonnen alle so ein  buddeln das sie 20 cm noch raus schauen richtig?

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 16. Apr. 2022

Ich hab jetzt die Tonne ca 60 cm ein gepuddelt. 

Also müsste ich die Tonnen alle so ein  buddeln das sie 20 cm noch raus schauen richtig?


----------



## samorai (16. Apr. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich aus mit dem roh das zum Teich führt muss ich da auch ein 90 er nehmen oder kann ich da das 70 er lassen und den auslass 90 und dann auf 70 er reduzieren???


Die Reduzierung erfolgt erst am Rohrende im /am Teich. Das ergibt es mehr Kreisstroemung. 


Ralle83 schrieb:


> Also müsste ich die Tonnen alle so ein buddeln das sie 20 cm noch raus schauen richtig


Richtig.


----------



## Ralle83 (16. Apr. 2022)

Achso also kann ich dann auch erst mal dann das 90 Rohr ganz zum Teich lassen... 

Sind die 3 Tonnen dann auch für 20m3 geeignet oder wäre die dann zu klein?? 

Weil in einem Shop hab icb 3 Tonnen gesehn die waren für 30m3


----------



## samorai (17. Apr. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Sind die 3 Tonnen dann auch für 20m3 geeignet oder wäre die dann zu klein??


Ich denke ja zu klein. 

1). 10 % Biologie sind nicht gegeben. 
2). Im Filter darf sich das nicht mit Gewalt durch drängeln, es soll langsam laufen und dabei Schmutz absetzen. 
3). Mit Sicherheit wird die Leistung der Pumpe entsprechend größer sein. 

Ab 20000 l machen sich groeßere Behälter besser, zwei IBC-Tank oder vier 500 l Tonnen.


----------



## Ralle83 (17. Apr. 2022)

OK ja gut wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte dann hätte ich ja schon 2 oder 3 ibc...erst mal das jetzt mit 3 Tonnen machen und dann mal sehen... 

Bis welche grösse sind die Tonnen Filter aus geleckt .

Brauch ich für die Verbindung stücke eigentlich eine dichtung? Oder reicht silikon? 

Ich frage nur weil ich habe mal die Tage irgendwo im Netz so eine dichtung gesehn finde es nur nicht mehr...


----------



## samorai (17. Apr. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Bis welche grösse sind die Tonnen Filter aus geleckt .


Teich Größe? 
10 - 12 000l

Oder Pumpe? = 10 000l


Ralle83 schrieb:


> Brauch ich für die Verbindung stücke eigentlich eine dichtung? Oder reicht silikon?


Bei PVC-U Tankdurchfuehrung, erhältlich bei PVC- Welt, sind die Dichtungen mit bei. 
Schwarze Dichtung außen, weiß innen. 

Selicon verwendet man bei PVC - Verbindungen gar nicht, hier wird Innotec angewendet.


----------



## Ralle83 (17. Apr. 2022)

Teich grösse ca 10.000. Und Pumpe auch.

Reichen die denn zum abdichten oder brauch ich da was anderes?

Ich meinte ehr das


----------



## samorai (17. Apr. 2022)

Nie und nimmer.


----------



## Ralle83 (17. Apr. 2022)

OK. Ich habe 90iger Rohrer was brauch ich denn alles. Dafür?? 
Kannst mir das mal genau sagen


----------



## Ralle83 (21. Apr. 2022)

Ich hoffe das jlhier noch jemand antwortet sonst muss ich einen neuen thead aufmachen..  

Es geht um 2 ibc Container die ich evtl bekommen kann. Kann man die auch ein buddeln?? Wenn ja wie tief??? 

Und wie gross darf der Teich max mal sein??? Damit er noch gut filtert...


----------



## krallowa (21. Apr. 2022)

Mahlzeit,

echt der Wahnsinn was hier immer empfohlen wird.
2000L Filtervolumen für 20.000 Liter Teich.
Megapumenleistung und alles in extra teurer Ausführung mit 110 er Durchführung und was nicht alles.
Schaut euch meinen Teich an, der ist zwar jetzt etwas bräunlich eingefärbt, aber ansonsten klares Wasser.
Viel Fisch, kleiner Filter, und ja ich habe noch den CBF 350 nach dem Grobfilter als Biofilter drin.
Habe eine kleine 240 Liter Kiste mit Bürsten (Ablauf 2x50er Rohr), dann CBF (den keiner mag, warum auch immer) (hier ein 75er HT Rohr als Ablauf) und dann in den Bachlaufpflanzenfilter mit knapp
1000 Liter Inhalt.
Der Teich hat knapp 35.000 Liter.
Ich müsste also nach eurer Berechnung 3.500 Liter Biologie als Filter haben.
Wo soll das denn hin??
Außerdem habe ich wohl nur knapp 6000L max. pro Stunde Filterleistung.

Ich finde hier wird echt übertrieben.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Ralle83 (21. Apr. 2022)

Manchmal frage ich mich auch ob das alles wirklich stimmt Teilweisse wird einem sogar empfohlen doch einen Trommelfilter zu kaufen alles andere wäre ******** und würde nichts bringen... Solche Antworten hatte ich auch schon zu genüge.......

Ich Weiss nur mittlerweile nicht mehr was ich jetzt machen soll ob 3 Tonnen oder die beiden ibc oder meinen behalten!!!! Nur das problem bei meinen ist ich habe bei mir an den cbf Kästen keinen Abfluss.....

Aber gut das muss ich wohl selber raus finden ob 3 Tonne oder die ibc.. Das wird dann noch mal teuer werden da  ich halt nicht weiss wie und wo ich den einlass und Auslass hinsetze und die Verbindungen in welcher Höhe ‍ muss selbst raus finde hab hier schon ein paar mal gefragt ab keine Antwort bekommen. Nun egal


----------



## PeBo (21. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Ralle, 
hier habe ich mal einen Link für dich:



			https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/funktionsprinzip-schwerkraft-und-gepumptes-system.21853/
		


Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle83 (21. Apr. 2022)

Achso jetzt doch nicht ein buddeln??? Doch einfsch nur hintereinander stellen?


----------



## PeBo (21. Apr. 2022)

Naja, je nach System werden die Filterbehälter auf Teichniveau gebracht, also eingegraben. Auch bei einem gepumpten System solltest du versuchen die Behälter (IBC oder Tonnen) zumindest teilweise einzugraben, damit du nicht soviel Pumpenleistung verschenkst.
Bei meinen Bürstenfiltern habe ich übrigens den Ein- und Auslauf jeweils oben in der Tonne realisiert. Das hat den Vorteil, dass dir bei Pumpenstillstand die Tonne nicht leer läuft. Die Bürstenreihen werden sowieso am besten abwechselnd so montiert, dass das Wasser einmal unter der Bürste und über der Bürste frei strömen kann. Hinter den Einlauf innerhalb der Tonne am besten eine Prallplatte oder ein Rohr nach unten führen.

Viel Spaß beim Bauen!
Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle83 (21. Apr. 2022)

Also wäre das egal ob die Tonnen oder ibc  ein gegraben werden oder nicht... 

Ich habe bei meiner Tonne 30 bis 40 cm bürsten rein gemacht die haben unten etwas Luft und oben auch... Die hatte ich jetzt noch über gehabt... 

Dann habe ich ein 50 er Rohr bis fast auf dem Boden mit einen 45° Winkel aber das ist scheiss hab ich heute fest gestellt da das Wasser zurück in den Teich fließt... 

Hast du bei dir irgendwie eine dichtung um dem Rohr oder so was??? 
 Oder  braucht man das ist


----------



## troll20 (21. Apr. 2022)

krallowa schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> echt der Wahnsinn was hier immer empfohlen wird.
> 2000L Filtervolumen für 20.000 Liter Teich.
> ...


Moin Ralf,
Ja es mag manchmal aussehen wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.
Und ich bin mit dir, wenn du schreibst das diese Konstellation bei dir funktioniert. Bei vielen anderen jedoch nicht einmal ansatzweise.
Ja was nun?
@Ralle83  bat um eine Empfehlung die funktioniert und wo er nicht in kurzer Zeit wieder umbauen, vergrößern oder oder, muss.
Dann kam dazu das er eine Pumpe hat die den CBF mit 10.000 Liter bestückt.
Womit dieser eindeutig überfordert ist.
Also, was ist nun deiner Meinung nach an den genannten Empfehlungen falsch?
Achso du hast ja sogar einen Grobfilter, nun gut kein Trommler, EBF oder so. Aber er filtert erstmal das grobe raus. Dann hast du da noch den CBF mit 100 Litern? Und dann noch den 1000 Liter Bachlauffilter. Dazu gewiss noch einen gut eingefahrenen Pflanzgürtel im Teich? Und von großem Besatz geschweige Überbesatz kann man wohl bei dir nicht reden.

Jetzt ist dann noch die nächste Frage: Was will eigentlich der Threadersteller?
Eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau? Jedenfalls etwas was wenig kostet, keine oder kaum Arbeit macht, perfekt klares Wasser selbst wenn er im Urlaub ist, zaubert und dann auch noch Koi die mal so richtig wachsen? Keine Ahnung, zumindest habe ich darauf noch keine Antwort gefunden.
Nach meinen bescheidenen Erfahrungen ist jedenfalls der CBF mit einem Grobfilter dauerhaft nicht einmal ansatzweise zu empfehlen gewesen.
Aber vielleicht sind meine Ansprüche auch nur zu groß/ hoch


----------



## Ralle83 (22. Apr. 2022)

Ja sorry das ist alles nicht böse gemeint.... 

Also klares Wasser habe ich mit dem CBF auch und Werte sind auch gut.. 

Aber der CBF ist einfach nur blöd zum reinigen... Da ich kein Abfluss dran habe da meine alle undicht sind... 

Daher suche ich jetzt einen anderen Filter... 

Wie gesagt ich könne jetzt auch noch zwei ibc bekommen ich weiss aber noch nicht ob icb oder 3 Tonnen.. 

Und ob ich die dann eingraben soll kann oder nicht ich würde sie gerne ein graben um sie besser zu verstecken... 

Klares Wasser klar wer will das nicht... 
Klar wenig sauber machen wäre auch schön aber das wird wohl nichts mit den Filtern... aber  auch nicht schlimm ist...


----------



## PeBo (22. Apr. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Also wäre das egal ob die Tonnen oder ibc ein gegraben werden oder nicht...


Wenn du den Strom nicht bezahlen musst, und Leistung verschwenden kannst, dann ist es wohl egal. 
Im anderen Fall, würde ich versuchen, dass die Pumpe nicht so viel Höhe überwinden muss und dann würde ich zum Spaten greifen. Außerdem lässt sich dann der Filter auch optisch besser in den Garten integrieren.



Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meiner Tonne 30 bis 40 cm bürsten rein gemacht die haben unten etwas Luft und oben auch... Die hatte ich jetzt noch über gehabt...



Bei einem Bürstenfilter sollten die Bürsten möglichst horizontal mit geringer Fließgeschwindigkeit auf der ganzen Breite durchströmt werden. Also keine Bürstchen sondern Bürsten verwenden.



Ralle83 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich ein 50 er Rohr bis fast auf dem Boden mit einen 45° Winkel aber das ist scheiss hab ich heute fest gestellt da das Wasser zurück in den Teich fließt...



Auch solltest du keine Röhrchen sondern Rohre verwenden. Also besser auf 110er gehen.



Ralle83 schrieb:


> Hast du bei dir irgendwie eine dichtung um dem Rohr oder so was???
> Oder braucht man das ist



Du nimmst am besten diese eckigen Regenfässer und eine richtige Tankdurchführung. 

Vielleicht wäre es in deinem Fall aber auch besser, du beauftragst einen Teichbauer mit der Durchführung. Das kostet dann zwar mehr, dafür wird es dann aber auch richtig.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (22. Apr. 2022)

Okay jetzt gibt es ja zwei drei Fakten mehr. Nun können sich die anderen wieder  weiter 

Nur noch eine kleine Rand Notiz:
Wenn die Tonnen eingebuddelt sind, wie sollen die entleert werden bzw gereinigt??? Denn einen Filterkeller gibt es wohl nicht  

So bin schon still


----------



## Ralle83 (22. Apr. 2022)

Deswegen fragte ich ja ob das überhaupt gehn würde sie ein zu budellen nicht das sie zu voll laufen so wie der jetzige.. Und ich mir die Arbeit dann um sonst mache verstehst du... 

Also bürsten habe ich die neon grünen mit kreuz Borsten... Halt aber für die Tonnen zu klein sehe ich selbst ein die sind nur 30 cm lang. 


ch denke 60 er würden es schon sein müssen oder?... 

Hab ja schon ein rechteckige Tonne 300 liter... 

Aber 110 Rohrer in so einer regentonne das kommt mir doch etwas zu gross vor ich hab jetzt 90 er rohre geholt... Bzw hab ich noch zu hause liegen...


Die buddel ich ja nicht ganz ein so das ich noch dran komme... 

Und dann kommt ja noch ein Abfluss dran mit Schlauch und absperrhahn. Das ich den schmutz vom Boden raus bekomme... Ne Filter Keller gibt's nicht... 


Also doch regentonnen lieber nehmen und keine ibc??? Weil wie gesagt ich könnte welche bekommen müsste dann nur anders Filter matrial besorgen da bei dem. Laversteine drin sind und matten... 

Und etwas anderes an Zubehör. Wie umgekehrter Boden ablauf Spaltsieb und noch ne Pumpe


----------



## PeBo (22. Apr. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Also doch regentonnen lieber nehmen und keine ibc???


Wenn du wirklich planst deinen Teich auf 20.000 Liter zu erweitern, würde ich auf IBC gehen. Ansonsten reichen dir bestimmt auch die Tonnen. Bei kleinerem Teich und kleinerer Pumpe reichen auch Rohre ab DN75.

An meinem Teich habe ich auch nur DN75 zu meinem Bürstenfilter, aber mein Teich hat ja auch nur ca. 14.000 Liter Inhalt:
 

Die Tonne ist auch zum Teil eingegraben und steht auf einem Betonfundament. Meine Bürsten reinige ich übrigens nur einmal im Jahr, bei Stilllegung des Filters im Spätherbst. Letztes Jahr hat das zumindest sehr gut geklappt. Allerdings habe ich vor dem Filter noch mein selbstreinigender Bogensiebfilter, so dass kein Grobschmutz mehr im Bürstenfilter landen.
In einem Teilstrang (ca. 4000l/h) läuft danach auch noch der CBF350 (auch auf Betonfundament) den ich letztes Jahr ebenfalls nicht reinigen musste. Der wirkt halt nur noch als biologischer Filter. 
 

Meine Erfahrung lehrte mich, dass mein Wasser um so klarer ist, je mehr Biologie ich im Filter für mich arbeiten lasse. Deshalb leere ich nur ab und zu meinen Nasssauger, in dem der Grobschmutz landet, ansonsten rühre ich meine Filteranlage die ganze Saison einfach nicht an.

Sogar im Filterbachlauf lasse ich die Algen einfach drin, in ein paar Wochen verschwinden die von alleine:
 

Da sind die Pflanzen auch bereits viel stärker gewachsen als am Teichrand:
 

Ansonsten ist mein Wasser klar, morgens liegen die Koi halt noch an der tiefsten Stelle ab:
 

Übrigens habe ich jetzt noch zwei meiner Koi verkauft (darunter einer mit 78cm).
Mein Teich ist mit einem Besatz von 4 Koi wieder schön leer. 

Ich merke immer mehr, dass ich einen Besatz wie im Händlerbecken nicht mag. Gerade der geringe Besatz strahlt diese Ruhe und Gelassenheit aus, die ich am Teich so mag. Außerdem kann bei mir die Filteranlage ruhig mal für einen Tag ausfallen. Das ist zwar noch nie vorgekommen, aber ich bin überzeugt davon, dass da nichts passieren würde.



troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn die Tonnen eingebuddelt sind, wie sollen die entleert werden bzw gereinigt???



Die Tonne pumpe ich einfach über die Gardena Regenfasspumpe aus. Diese hängt bei mir sowieso im Fass, wegen meinem selbstreinigenden Siebfilter (wird von meiner Steuerung immer für 10 Sekunden vor dem Saugvorgang zugeschaltet).

Den Rest sauge ich mit dem Nasssauger raus.
Aber wie oben beschrieben, mache ich das ja nur einmal jährlich.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle83 (22. Apr. 2022)

Ja gut ganz 20m3 werden es nicht werden ich denke so zwischen 15 und 19 m3 da ich eine stufen Form drin behalten wollte für die Pflanzen und evtl leich bürsten. 

Aber gut wenn ich die ibc bekommen kann dann ist es ja eh besser einen etwas zu grossen Filter zu haben als zu klein... 

Nur dann wäre die Frage wieviel Helix müsste da rein... Und laut Netz sollen es um die 80 brüsten von 80cm rein... 


Ich werde mir das mal aus rechnen was biller und Platz sparender ist...


----------



## Ralle83 (22. Apr. 2022)

Also so wirklich gut passen die ibc nicht da hin da ich dann immer beim Sauber machen entweder über den einlass oder auslass stoße... Echt blöde grade... Aber gut erst mal morgen sehn ob er mir dann mal entlich die Fotos schickt vom Filter. Bis jetzt hat er mir nur das zubehör geschickt und das nur Bilder aus dem Netz.


----------



## Ralle83 (22. Apr. 2022)

So ist der Platz bei mir wo der Filter hin soll ob jetzt Tonnen oder die ibc. 

Und dann hatte ich mir überlegt wenn das gehen würde egal ob Tonne oder ibc sie fast ganz ein zugraben.


----------



## PeBo (23. Apr. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Und dann hatte ich mir überlegt wenn das gehen würde egal ob Tonne oder ibc sie fast ganz ein zugraben.


Ja natürlich, schön ausnivellieren, 5cm höher als dein maximaler Wasserstand im Teich. Bodenablauf und Skimmer führst du direkt in den ersten Filterbehälter. In die letzte Filterkammer dann die Pumpe, welche dann auch nicht mehr verstopft, weil nur noch gefiltertes, sauberes Wasser in den Teich zurück gepumpt wird. 

Dein Filter ist dann gut versteckt und benötigt wenig Energie. Ideal wäre natürlich jetzt auch noch ein Zugang zum Abwasserkanal.

So geht Schwerkraft!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle83 (23. Apr. 2022)

Naja Schwerkraft wollte ich jetzt nicht machen. Aber ok muss ich mal schauen..

Bodenablauf hab ich kein Skimmer auch nicht... Denn ich bestellt hatte war zu kurz und die Verlängerung die ich bestellt hatte wa das gewinde zu gross..

Ein Zugang zum Abwasser besteht leider nicht...

So habe heute eine Antwort bekommen zwegs den ibc. Mit dabei wäre ln die beiden ibc, zwei pumpen, ein umgekehrter Boden ablauf, ein Spalt Sieb, und Skimmer.

Müsste dann nur 80 brüsten a 80 cm lang die sollten doch reichen oder??

Was meint ihr zu dem. Filter???


----------



## Ralle83 (25. Apr. 2022)

Wie sieht das aus zwecks Winter fest zu machen reicht das wenn ich um dem filter Styropor styrutur lege und oben einen Holz Deckel machen mit Dämmung...
 Fals der Filter gut ist


----------



## koiteich1 (25. Apr. 2022)

Auf keinen Fall st Styropor
Das saugt Feuchtigkeit an
Styrodur ist das richtige


----------



## Ralle83 (25. Apr. 2022)

Ah OK gut danke. 
Und was sagt ihr zu dem filter ist das was oder lieber nicht?


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das aus zwecks Winter fest zu machen reicht das wenn ich um dem filter Styropor styrutur lege und oben einen Holz Deckel machen mit Dämmung...
> Fals der Filter gut ist


Ich würde Ihn entleeren, die Schaumstofffilter und Zeolitpatronen entfernen und gut eingepackt, so wie von Dir beschrieben, überwintern. Die eventuell vorhandenen Bitron natürlich auch entfernen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Ralle83 (25. Apr. 2022)

Also genau so wie meinen jetzigen Filter denn ich über Winter abschalte.. Dachte nur weil der eine läßt ihn ja über den Winter laufen und der  eine macht aus deshalb fragt ich nur

Ich mach ja in den einen ibc bürsten rein und in den andern kommt Helix rein

Das sollte ja wohl reichen oder

Laut internet sollen 80 bürsten a 80 cm rein


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2022)

Über eine Filterkonfiguration darfst mich nicht Fragen, da habe ich keine Ahnung.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Ralle83 (25. Apr. 2022)

Ja gut aber ob ich jetzt Filter in regentonnen mache oder in ibc ist ja egal ich werde mir erst mal welche bestellen und dann seh ich ja wieviel rein passen.. Oder jemand anders weiß es ja vieleicht...


----------



## Ralle83 (28. Apr. 2022)

Wäre für den Filter dann eine 55 watt uv Lampe mit Edelstahl Gehäuse gut oder er noch zu wenig? Die Teich grösse wäre dann zwischen 15 und 18 m3 je nach dem wie ich das jetzt mit den Stufen mache..


----------



## PeBo (28. Apr. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Wäre für den Filter dann eine 55 watt uv Lampe mit Edelstahl Gehäuse gut oder er noch zu wenig? Die Teich grösse wäre dann zwischen 15 und 18 m3 je nach dem wie ich das jetzt mit den Stufen mache..


Die Faustregel lautet, ca. 3 Watt pro Kubikmeter Teichinhalt. 
Passt also perfekt   

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle83 (28. Apr. 2022)

OK gut danke jetzt muss ich mir nur gedanken machen wie ich die beiden ibc aus einen Loch raus bekomme


----------



## PeBo (28. Apr. 2022)

Ich würde die vorher leeren


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2022)

Darf man fragen was die Dinger kosten sollen?


----------



## Ralle83 (28. Apr. 2022)

Die Macht der Ja noch leer und sauber vorher bin schon seit Tagen am überlegen wie man die raus bekommt.

Da ist dann noch ein bogensieb Filter bei zwei 10.000 liter Pumpen ein Skimmer und umgekehrt bodenablauf. Alles zusammen 130 Euro... 

Sonst muss ich mir echt 3 oder 4 regentonnen holen wenn es gar nicht geht


----------



## Ralle83 (28. Apr. 2022)

Es gibt eine im Planung ich hab jetzt noch mal alles hin und her gemessen aber so wirklich passen die beiden ibc bei mir nicht hin da komme ich ganz schlecht dran zum sauber machen leider... Ich muss doch was aus Tonnen machen reichen 4 Tonnen a 300 liter für ca 15 m3? Die passen nämlich viel besser dahin..


----------



## Ralle83 (28. Apr. 2022)

Wäre das was für die Tonnen https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Bundbuchse_1


----------



## Ralle83 (29. Apr. 2022)

Was sind denn die richtigen Tank Durchführungen? 









						Xclear Folien-Flansch Ø 90mm mit Gewinde schwarz / Tankdurchführung
					

Folien-Flansch 90mm mit Gewinde schwarz / Tankdurchführung. Flansch 90 mm   Material ABS




					www.hanako-koi.de
				









						Tankdurchführung  90 mm Ø innen 2 x Gewinde Muttern - Herzlich Willkommen in unserem Shop!
					






					www.koi-steppan.com


----------



## Ralle83 (3. Mai 2022)

Sind 60 cm lange bürsten denn die richte lange? Nicht das ich die zu lang oder zu kurz bestelle...


----------



## Ralle83 (5. Mai 2022)

Was kann ich am besten nehmen für denn auslass damit die helix nich raus gehen 17 ner hab ich..


----------



## Ralle83 (6. Mai 2022)

OK einmal versuche ich es noch mal es zu erfahren... 

Kann ich Hasendrahrt dafür nehmen?? 

Kommt denn dann immer noch genung Wasser druch wenn da dann ein gitter vor ist mit 17 mm Löcher???


----------



## troll20 (6. Mai 2022)

Wie wäre es mit so etwas:








						Siebrohr Filtersiebrohr L=33 cm Ø 110 mm Filter Gitterrohr für Filter, 15,90 €
					

Für alle Anwendungen im Teich- und Filterbau universell einsetzbar!




					teichbedarf-discount.de


----------



## Ralle83 (6. Mai 2022)

Ja gut wenns passt.. Ist ein 90iger auslass. Hab ich auch schon gesehen sowas aber wusste jetzt nicht ob das passt


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2022)

Das gibt es für viele Durchmesser und mit verschiedenen Loch Größen. 
Um so länger bzw. Um so mehr Löcher, um so weniger die Gefahr das sich dein Filtermaterial in die Löcher setzt. Noch besser wären entsprechende Lochplatten.


----------



## Ralle83 (7. Mai 2022)

Du meinst einfach diese ganz normalen Lochplatten die man in baumärkte gibt?

Ich hätte jetzt einfach Draht genommen aber gut mal sehen was ich nach her im baumarkt bekomme... Hab grade auch gedacht sowas wie du mir gezeigt hast nur für Regenrinnen oder Abfluss gibt's ja sowas in der Art.. Weiss jetzt grade nur nicht wie groß oder fein die Löcher sind..

Sollten die Löcher gross sein und viele oder fein und viele?

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 7. Mai 2022

https://toom.de/p/laubstop-gitterro...MIodeArPfM9wIVCLTVCh3DVg3YEAQYECABEgLExvD_BwE
wäre das eigentlich auch was??

Oder das https://sanundo.de/sonstiges/dachen...MIodeArPfM9wIVCLTVCh3DVg3YEAQYCiABEgIOVvD_BwE


----------



## Ralle83 (7. Mai 2022)

Geht das so oder leiber etwas kürzer??? 

Und das zweite kann man nicht besser von oben das Helix in Bewegung bringen als von unten?


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2022)

Sieht doch gut aus 



Ralle83 schrieb:


> Und das zweite kann man nicht besser von oben das Helix in Bewegung bringen als von unten?


Wie willst du den das Hellx überhaupt bewegen?
Mit Luft? Die sinkt aber im Wasser nicht nach unten


----------



## Ralle83 (7. Mai 2022)

Vorne weite steht ja ich sollte ein Rohr noch unten machen und dann wieder nach oben bis kurz unter der Oberfläche aber ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen das es funktioniern sollte.... 

Daher werde ich warscheinlich ein Bogen nehmen der es dann von oben bewegt 

Die Bakterien brauchen doch sauerstoff damit sie arbeiten können. Soweit ich das weiss... Ich wollte da ein Bogen dran machen das es von oben sich schon mal bewegt und bei Bedarf dann noch über Luft...

Oder halt links und rechts rohre machen mit löchern aber da glaub ich das es nicht ganz funktioniert wird...


----------



## Ralle83 (9. Mai 2022)

Ich noch einmal euren Rat und tipp. Wäre cool wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte... 

Ich hab jetzt die Filter soweit stehen jetzt habe ich nur ein Problem zu mindest für mich wie kann ich am besten das Rohr ein buddeln ohne das ich da einen rissen Hügel hin mache... Und am besten ohne das ich ein Loch in die Folie schneiden muss weil das trau ich mir nicht wirklich zu da ich dann bedenken habe das es nicht wieder dicht wird...


----------



## Alexius30 (10. Mai 2022)

Du kannst links und rechts Steine hinlegen, die ein wenig höher als das Rohr sind. Oben drauf kommen dann flache Steinplatten. Auf diese kannst du dann Blumen, Gartenzwerge, ... stellen,  damit das Ganze schön aussieht.
Damit ist auf relativ einfache Weise das Rohr "versteckt", ohne irgendetwas am Teich ändern zu müssen.


----------



## Ralle83 (10. Mai 2022)

Ja gut da hab ich gestern gar nicht dran gedacht danke dir...


----------



## Ralle83 (10. Mai 2022)

Aber so wirklich ist das doch nicht eine gute Idee da ich da ja her laufen muss um nach dem filter zu kommen oder zur Pumpen Einstellung und dann genau so eine stolperkante da stellt wie jetzt.. Oder halt von der Seite denn Teich mal sauber machen muss


----------



## Troco (10. Mai 2022)

Ich würde auch Steine nehmen, sieht deutlich besser aus, als ein Erdhaufen.


----------



## Ralle83 (10. Mai 2022)

Ja versteh ich und auch hinter her einfacher wieder weg zu machen flas es mal kaputt sein sollte... Erdt mal denn Boden wieder grade  machen und dann seh ich ja wie hoch ich vom der Wasser  Oberfläche bin...


----------



## Ralle83 (11. Mai 2022)

So der Tonnen Filter ist im Betrieb nun habe ich die auf Pumpe auf vollerleistung bei 90iger rohre und was am Ende raus kommt ist nicht viel mehr als bei dem anderen mit 70 iger bei 50 % Leistung... 

Achso und die helxi wieviel muss ich in die Tonne rein mache??? Auf dem bild sind jetzt 20 25 liter drin ca..

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 11. Mai 2022

Nur zum bewegen bekomm ich die grade nicht da wohl meine membranpummpe zu schwach ist aquaforte v30aber  im Teich hat die ordentlich gesprudelt mit dem japanring


----------



## Ralle83 (12. Mai 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Also man hat sich eingependelt auf 10% Biologie, das bedeutet bei dir 3 x 300l Regen Tonnen oder 2 x 500l Regen Tonnen.
> Bei Einlauf Pumpe a 10000 l, a 50 ger Schlauch sollte der Ablauf zum nächsten Filter oder zum Teich 90 oder gar 100 bzw 110 Im Durchmesser betragen.
> Ansonsten gibt es Schwierigkeiten mit der Stauhoehe unter den einzelnen Tonnen.
> Die Tonnen bis auf 20 cm über Erdreich einbuddeln.
> ...


Aber wie kommst du auf 4 x7 bürsten?? 
Ich hab da jetzt ziemlich viel Luft in den Tonnen... Ich habe 56 bürsten bestellt... 

Und das mit dem Einlauf von 2 x45 Grad funktioniert auch nicht da meine Tonnen zwei streben in der Mitte haben und da sitz der abluss drüber. Und allein druch den Druck was da raus kommt werden die sich nicht bewegen da es zu wenig ist und erst recht wenn es dann erst nach oben laufen muss das wasser...


----------



## PeBo (12. Mai 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Aber wie kommst du auf 4 x7 bürsten??
> Ich hab da jetzt ziemlich viel Luft in den Tonnen... Ich habe 56 bürsten bestellt...


Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, bei mir sind es sogar nur 4 Reihen mit je 5 Bürsten. Also 20 Bürsten in einer eckigen 300 Liter Regentonne:







Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle83 (12. Mai 2022)

Ich hab bei mir 29 brüsten in der ersten Tonne. Stöcker ist die erste Tonne.


----------



## samorai (12. Mai 2022)

Weil du nicht aufmerksam liest oder weil dir die Bürsten von Genesis zu teuer sind, dafür kann ich ja nichts. 

Ich kann nur Ratschläge geben. 

Der __ Hel-x Filter ist auch falsch aufgebaut. 
Der Einlauf sollte nach unten verzogen werden und in der Mitte 30 cm unter dem Wasser Stand im Filter aufhören. 
Das Gitter Rohr kann mit einem 90 °Bogen oder 2x 45° Bogen senkrecht nach unten gezogen werden. 
Dann wird er funktionieren und es werden sich gleichzeitig Verweilzeiten im Filter einstellen. 
Alles Biologie!


----------



## Ralle83 (12. Mai 2022)

Mal im Ernst ist das nicht egal welche bürsten ich da rein mache in meinen Augen sind bürsten brüsten... Ich hab halt keine Genesis bürsten gefunden..


Solange wie ich Algen im Teich habe kann ich die eh oft sauber machen und von den Algen befreien


Wenn du richtig liest ab ich geschrieben das es nicht funktioniert da ich in der Mitte zwei quer streben habe und da kann ich kein Rohr nach unten ziehen und dann wieder hoch... Und das roh geht genau darüber.

Ich were mir mal morgen was überlegen wie ich das hin bekomme. 
Dann brauch ich nich zwei 45 ° sondern 4 zwei oben zwei unten


----------



## Ralle83 (13. Mai 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Weil du nicht aufmerksam liest oder weil dir die Bürsten von Genesis zu teuer sind, dafür kann ich ja nichts.
> 
> Ich kann nur Ratschläge geben.
> 
> ...


Ich hab es grade mal aus probiert so wie du es gesagt hast... Da bewegen die sich kein stück... Die bewegen sich mit meiner aquaforte v30 Pumpe 10 mal mehr als mit dem Rohr..


----------



## samorai (14. Mai 2022)

Die Anstroemung ist gemeint und der "Vulkan" ist bildlich umschrieben! 

Woher soll denn auf einmal die erhöhte Flies Geschwindigkeit kommen? 

Wie du treffend Erwähnt hast funktioniert es nicht ohne Sauerstoff. 
Die Ausstroemer am Steigrohr in der Mitte möglichst tief befestigen. 

Nochmal zurück zur Ausgangssituation :
Das Wasser sucht sich immer den leichten Weg aus, gut du behinderst den Durchgang im Gitterrohr mit dem Sprudler und die Anstroemung wird unterbrochen. 
Demnach hast du zwei verschiedene Kräfte bzw Strömungen. 
Was steht denn dagegen wenn man diese beiden Strömungen vereint. 
Da kommt nur ein fettes + raus.


----------



## Ralle83 (14. Mai 2022)

Ich hab mir jetzt eine 60 iger Pumpe bestellt mit zwei 20 iger Teller die mach ich da links und rechts hin... 

Und deins ist vieleicht ein guter Tipp aber in meinen Augen nur noch mehr Platz wo sich das Helix verstecken kann welches sich dann nicht bewegt... Durch die Bögen... Ist nicht böse gemeint


----------



## samorai (14. Mai 2022)

Mach es so wie du es für richtig hältst.
Du hast jetzt verschiedene Methoden zur Verfügung.

Knall die __ Hel-x Tonne nicht so voll, wenn da ca 30 cm Hel - x von Wasser Kante nach unten schwimmt reicht das völlig aus, der Rest ist für Abrieb oder Sedimention.


----------



## Ralle83 (14. Mai 2022)

Ich hab da jetzt ca 30 40 Liter drin 50 hatte ich mal bestellt gehabt


----------



## Ralle83 (12. Juni 2022)

Wie sieht das aus ich habe letzte Woche die erste Tonne bzw die bürsten aus der ersten Tonne gereinigt und heute die zweiten. Wann und wie oft sollte man die Tonnen komplett sauber machen? Sprich den schmoder vom Boden entfernen?? Auch beim bürsten sauber machen oder nur einmal im Herbst??


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2022)

Am besten garnicht, bzw wenn dann Schmutzwasser ablassen und gut ist.


----------



## Knipser (12. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das aus ich habe letzte Woche die erste Tonne bzw die bürsten aus der ersten Tonne gereinigt und heute die zweiten. Wann und wie oft sollte man die Tonnen komplett sauber machen? Sprich den schmoder vom Boden entfernen?? Auch beim bürsten sauber machen oder nur einmal im Herbst??


Hallo!
Am Boden den Schlamm ablassen den Rest 1 mal im Jahr sauber spritzen. Willi


----------



## Ralle83 (12. Juni 2022)

Ab lassen ist so eine Sache ab da jetzt kein ablass Hahn dran... 

Wenn dann müsste ich da mit einer Pumpe oder Teichsauger bei.. 

Aber wieso gar nicht? Irgendwann ist die Tonne doch voll mit Dreck oder nicht??? 

Ist das normal das so gut wie keine Bewegung in denn Tonnen ist


----------



## samorai (12. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ist das normal das so gut wie keine Bewegung in denn Tonnen ist


Wenn der Strom des Wassers nicht zu sehen ist, ist es top. 
Wenn du die Strömung sehen möchtest reichen 2 Tropfen Milch.


----------



## Ralle83 (12. Juni 2022)

Achso OK. 
Aber mir kommt persönlich zu wenig am Teich an die Strömung schaft es nicht einmal ganz rum.


----------



## Knipser (13. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ab lassen ist so eine Sache ab da jetzt kein ablass Hahn dran...
> 
> Wenn dann müsste ich da mit einer Pumpe oder Teichsauger bei..
> 
> ...


Dann hast Du die falsche Tonne - mach Dir doch mal Gedanken, den Schlamm können wir Dir nicht raus holen. Willi


----------



## Ralle83 (13. Juni 2022)

Hab ich das gesagt das ihr es machen sollt!!! Und wenn du denn Text richtig gelesen hättest wüsstest du es wie ich das mache??? 

Ausserdem hatte ich auch nur gefragt ob der raus muss und wie oft... Ich hab zu diesem Zeit punkt halt keine auslässe bekommen bzw keine gehabt...


----------



## Knipser (13. Juni 2022)

Mach an der tiefsten Stelle der Tonne ein Loch, dann ein Hahn dran, fertig. Jetzt kannst Du nach Belieben immer den Dreck rauslassen. Willi


----------



## Ralle83 (13. Juni 2022)

Ja ich Weiss wie das geht keine sorge aber jetzt im moment geht es nicht da die Tonnen halb ein gegraben sind das werde ich dann im Herbst Winter machen... Dann Bau ich die halt ab und mach die fertig


----------



## Knipser (13. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ja ich Weiss wie das geht keine sorge aber jetzt im moment geht es nicht da die Tonnen halb ein gegraben sind das werde ich dann im Herbst Winter machen... Dann Bau ich die halt ab und mach die fertig


Ja siehste, geht doch. Willi


----------



## Ralle83 (13. Juni 2022)

Jo


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Juni 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Am Boden den Schlamm ablassen den Rest 1 mal im Jahr sauber spritzen. Willi


Wie meisnt du denn Rest 1 mal im Jahr sauber machen???  Meinst damit die bürsten?


----------



## Knipser (15. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Wie meisnt du denn Rest 1 mal im Jahr sauber machen???  Meinst damit die bürsten?


Ja auch die Bürsten 1 mal im Jahr abspritzen ( zeitiges Frühjahr oder Spätherbst ) und den Schlamm am Boden immer nach Bedarf ablassen. Willi


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Juni 2022)

Ah OK ich musste die bürsten schon breites einmal sauber machen erst die einen dann eine woche später die zweite Tonne. weil die bis oben zu waren mit Dreck und Algen und eine dicke Schicht...


----------



## Knipser (15. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ah OK ich musste die bürsten schon breites einmal sauber machen erst die einen dann eine woche später die zweite Tonne. weil die bis oben zu waren mit Dreck und Algen und eine dicke Schicht...


Ich frage mich nur wo kommt denn der ganze Dreck her bei Deinem nicht so großen Teich. Kann es sein, dass Deine Tonnen zu klein sind, bedenke je größer je besser?!


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Juni 2022)

Die Haben 300 liter je Tonne.

Das waren auch mehr Algen im Filter als alles andere.

Ja gut die zweite Tonne musste ich halt dann sauber machen weil das von der ersten rüber gelaufen ist nach dem. Rein aus machen... Und wo ich die Pumpe dann wieder angemacht habe... Hab nicht lange genung gewartet bis es wieder abgesagt war...


Sonst habe ich in der zweiten Tonne eigentlich kein bis gar kein schmutz..

Ich denke vom Boden kommt das Zeug her..
Mit hat man ja gesagt ich soll es bloß drin lassen erst mal am Boden ‍


----------



## Knipser (15. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Die Haben 300 liter je Tonne.
> 
> Das waren auch mehr Algen im Filter als alles andere.
> 
> ...


Wenn Du den Teichboden mit einer Folie abgedichtet hast, müsste einmal mit Dreck Schluss sein. Willi


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Juni 2022)

Mein ganzer Teich besteht aus Folie.


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2022)

Als ich probeweise den Filter in Betrieb genommen habe ist klares Wasser gekommen und leider ein paar Quappen. 
Nix was nach "Dreck" ausgesehen hätte.
Wenn die Quappen aus dem Teich sind mach ich mal ein Video.

Wühlst du den Bodensatz absichtlich auf, dass ja die Pumpe den mit nimmt ?

Liebe grüße
Helmut


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Juni 2022)

Ne das mach ich nicht sobald die Fische irgendwo dolle  Bewegungen machen wühlt halt was auf


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2022)

Ich habe hunderte Fische, da ist nix mit aufwühlen ...
 

Irgendwas rennt bei Dir verkehrt 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Ralle83 (16. Juni 2022)

Dann ist das so bei mir ist es anderes ich seh das ja bei mir und kann nur davon sprechen


----------



## Knipser (16. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Dann ist das so bei mir ist es anderes ich seh das ja bei mir und kann nur davon sprechen


Mein Gott, Du musst ja Unmengen von Dreck im Teich haben, sogar Dein Filter ist überfordert - irgendwo arbeitest Du nicht sauber. Willi


----------



## Ralle83 (16. Juni 2022)

Ich hab ja zwei leich Bürsten im Teich die habe ich gestern erst sauber gemacht jetzt sehen die schon wieder dunkel grün aus an statt hellgrün hab halt viele schwebe Algen drin kann ich nichts für


----------



## Knipser (16. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja zwei leich Bürsten im Teich die habe ich gestern erst sauber gemacht jetzt sehen die schon wieder dunkel grün aus an statt hellgrün hab halt viele schwebe Algen drin kann ich nichts für


Ich kann Dir auch sagen warum, Dein dreckiger Teich macht es. Willi


----------



## Ralle83 (16. Juni 2022)

Der eine sagt ich soll denn Dreck bloß auf dem Boden lassen damit die Bakterien arbeiten soll der andere sagt ich soll es sauber machen was denn jetzt?

Dann heißt es ich soll sie Pflanzen ja bloß in Lehm und Gartenerde setzen. Da kommt doch nur noch mehr Mist  in denn Teich.. 

Am besten ihr überlegt vorher nach was ihr mir empfehlt und was nicht... Auch wenn ich jetzt böse antworten zurück komme... Dann ist das so.. Aber wenn der eine so sagt und der andere so da komm ich mir persönlich verarscht vor... Ist nicht böse gemeint...


----------



## Ralle83 (21. Aug. 2022)

So mein letzte Tonne Nummer 3 die ist so sauber und das wasser ist relativ klar das ich auf dem Boden schauen kann die erste Tonne ist eine dicke Schicht Schmoder auf dem Boden und dem entsprechend ist das Wasser in der erst und zweite Tonne nicht klar...


----------



## samorai (21. Aug. 2022)

Als Kompromiss würde ich nur die erste Tonne sauber machen. 
Zumindest den Schlamm absaugen bzw entfernen da das eine Mischung aus abgestorbener Biologie und Schlamm ist, was die Bürsten nicht mehr aufnehmen können. 
Ohne Vorfilter sammelt sich das doppelte oder gar das dreifache an Dreck an. 
Diese Erfahrung mache ich auch zur Zeit. 
Ich lasse mich auch von dem Verhalten meiner Koi lenken, denn wenn diese ein Verhalten mit sehr leichten scheuern zeigen wird es Zeit für die Reinigung der Bürsten. 
Nach der Reinigung ist es dann wieder alles okay.


----------



## Opa Graskop (21. Aug. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich auch von dem Verhalten meiner Koi lenken, denn wenn diese ein Verhalten mit sehr leichten scheuern zeigen wird es Zeit für die Reinigung der Bürsten.
> Nach der Reinigung ist es dann wieder alles okay.


Ich steh grad auf`m Schlauch
Hält ein Bürstenfilter auch die Bakterien bzw __ Würmer zurück?


----------



## Ralle83 (22. Aug. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Als Kompromiss würde ich nur die erste Tonne sauber machen.
> Zumindest den Schlamm absaugen bzw entfernen da das eine Mischung aus abgestorbener Biologie und Schlamm ist, was die Bürsten nicht mehr aufnehmen können.
> Ohne Vorfilter sammelt sich das doppelte oder gar das dreifache an Dreck an.
> Diese Erfahrung mache ich auch zur Zeit.
> ...


Ah OK also sind die dann nicht krank? 
Sondern scheuern sich dann nur weil es Dreckig ist?


----------



## samorai (22. Aug. 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Hält ein Bürstenfilter auch die Bakterien bzw Würmer zurück?


Natürlich nicht, damit verbinde ich leicht erhöhte Ammoniak oder Phosphat Werte die sich dann durch das Verhalten der Fische widerspiegeln. 
Trotzdem sollte man sich mal Zeit lassen und die Fische beobachten, ein Parasit wird schnell mal eingeschleust zb von Amphibien oder Vögel.


----------



## Opa Graskop (22. Aug. 2022)

Jo, danke Ron für die Aufklärung!
Das die Bürsten keine __ Parasiten zurück halten war mir klar,
aber das sie sich wegen erhöhter Ammoniak und Phospatwerte scheuern wusst ich nicht.
Und um die Fische im Teich zu beobachten, dazu hat man sie doch.


----------

